# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος για αλλεργίες

## kostas76

Γειά σε όλους.. αντιμετώπιζω ένα πρόβλημα (φόβο) με τις αλλεργίες.. 
Μετά από μια τροφή που μου προκάλεσε αλλεργία συγκεκριμένα το (κοτόπουλο) με την σκέψη μόνο τρέμω..
Έχω πλέον αρκετό προβλημα σε αυτό . Ώστε να μη μπορώ να απολαύσω την τροφή μου.. 
Βασικά έχω κόψει το έξω φαγητό, γι'αυτό το λόγο, σουβλάκια ας πούμε δ ν μπορώ να φάω απέξω, γιατί δίπλα από τον γύρο χοιρινό υπάρχει γύρος κοτόπουλο, άρα φοβάμαι μήπως ξεπέσει κάτι από κει.. όλο αυτό και κάτι σαν αυτό,μου προκάλεσε τον φόβο. Έχω αποκτήσει κ φόβο για άλλες τροφές που δεν έχουν πειράξει ποτέ, ίσως να με πειράζει πάλι κατι.. από τότε λοιπόν περνάω δύσκολα.. 
Είχα πάει σε αλλεργιολογο ,μου ειπε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα πρέπει να έχεις μαζί πάντα μια ένεση αδρεναλίνης να την χρησιμοποιήσεις αν φας κάποια στιγμή κατά λαθος ώστε να αποφύγεις τον κίνδυνο.. μετά απο την χρηση θα πρέπει να μπεις σε νοσοκομείο για μια δυο μέρες. Μόνο με όλα αυτά που άκουσα ο Πανίκος έγινε περισσότερος.. 
Έχει κάποιος το ίδιο θέμα ;

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## pavlosla

εχω αλλεργια στις σβηγκες, εχω ενεσει παντα μαζι μου.....

----------


## kostas76

> εχω αλλεργια στις σβηγκες, εχω ενεσει παντα μαζι μου.....


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σού.. 
Και αυτό φοβάμαι την ενεσει κ το μετά από αυτή..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## akis1

Η αλλεργία χαρακτηρίζεται ως διαταραχή του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος . Τα αλλεργιογόνα είναι ό, τι το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα αντιδρά σε . Αλλεργιογόνα είναι αλλιώς αβλαβείς ουσίες που περιέχονται στο περιβάλλον . Τα αλλεργιογόνα μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε, από σκόνη, τρίχες κατοικίδιων ζώων , δηλητήριο εντόμων και των φυτών σε ορισμένα τρόφιμα . Μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι αλλεργικοί σε περισσότερα από ένα πράγμα . Πιστεύεται από τους επιστήμονες ότι το περιβάλλον και τα γονίδια είναι η αιτία για τις αλλεργίες .

Τα παρακάτω είναι μερικά εξωτερικά συμπτώματα της αλλεργίας κοτόπουλου : ρινική μύτη , φαγούρα της μύτης , πρήξιμο των ματιών , φαγούρα στο δέρμα , κοκκινωπό δέρμα , εξανθήματα και σημάδια του δέρματος , έκζεμα , φαγούρα στα μάτια , δακρύρροια, κόκκινα μάτια , εξανθήματα και ακμή . Η στιγμή της εμφάνισης των συμπτωμάτων ποικίλλει . Τα συμπτώματα μπορούν να εμφανιστούν σε μερικά λεπτά ή , σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις , 24 έως 48 ώρες 

Τα παρακάτω είναι μερικά εσωτερικά συμπτώματα της αλλεργίας κοτόπουλου . : δυσκολία στην αναπνοή , βήχα , συριγμό , η υπερβολική πόνο στο λαιμό , ναυτία , φτάρνισμα , φαγούρα στο λαιμό , λοιμώξεις του αυτιού , λοιμώξεις της ουροδόχου κύστης , κόπωση , ημικρανίες και αϋπνία , πόνος στις αρθρώσεις και ιγμορίτιδα. 

Αν η αλλεργία είναι σοβαρή και τα συμπτώματα επιμένουν , μπορεί να απαιτείται ιατρική παρέμβαση . Κοινή ιατρικές θεραπείες για τις αλλεργίες είναι τα αντιισταμινικά , κορτικοστεροειδή φάρμακα και η αδρεναλίνη . Ανάλογα με την αντίδραση , ο πάσχων μπορεί να απαιτείται για να φέρει μια ένεση αδρεναλίνης για την καταπολέμηση της αναφυλαξίας . Φυσικά , η καλύτερη θεραπεία είναι προληπτική θεραπεία , έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγουν όλα τα προϊόντα κοτόπουλου . 

πάσχοντες από αλλεργίες κοτόπουλο πρέπει να είστε προσεκτικοί και να μάθουν πώς να ζουν με την ασθένεια οτι απορια εχεις να συμβουλευτης τον γιατρο σου και το πιο βασικο να μην το βαλεις κατω...!!

ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο...!!

----------


## kostas76

> Η αλλεργία χαρακτηρίζεται ως διαταραχή του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος . Τα αλλεργιογόνα είναι ό, τι το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα αντιδρά σε . Αλλεργιογόνα είναι αλλιώς αβλαβείς ουσίες που περιέχονται στο περιβάλλον . Τα αλλεργιογόνα μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε, από σκόνη, τρίχες κατοικίδιων ζώων , δηλητήριο εντόμων και των φυτών σε ορισμένα τρόφιμα . Μερικοί άνθρωποι μπορεί να είναι αλλεργικοί σε περισσότερα από ένα πράγμα . Πιστεύεται από τους επιστήμονες ότι το περιβάλλον και τα γονίδια είναι η αιτία για τις αλλεργίες .
> 
> Τα παρακάτω είναι μερικά εξωτερικά συμπτώματα της αλλεργίας κοτόπουλου : ρινική μύτη , φαγούρα της μύτης , πρήξιμο των ματιών , φαγούρα στο δέρμα , κοκκινωπό δέρμα , εξανθήματα και σημάδια του δέρματος , έκζεμα , φαγούρα στα μάτια , δακρύρροια, κόκκινα μάτια , εξανθήματα και ακμή . Η στιγμή της εμφάνισης των συμπτωμάτων ποικίλλει . Τα συμπτώματα μπορούν να εμφανιστούν σε μερικά λεπτά ή , σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις , 24 έως 48 ώρες 
> 
> Τα παρακάτω είναι μερικά εσωτερικά συμπτώματα της αλλεργίας κοτόπουλου . : δυσκολία στην αναπνοή , βήχα , συριγμό , η υπερβολική πόνο στο λαιμό , ναυτία , φτάρνισμα , φαγούρα στο λαιμό , λοιμώξεις του αυτιού , λοιμώξεις της ουροδόχου κύστης , κόπωση , ημικρανίες και αϋπνία , πόνος στις αρθρώσεις και ιγμορίτιδα. 
> 
> Αν η αλλεργία είναι σοβαρή και τα συμπτώματα επιμένουν , μπορεί να απαιτείται ιατρική παρέμβαση . Κοινή ιατρικές θεραπείες για τις αλλεργίες είναι τα αντιισταμινικά , κορτικοστεροειδή φάρμακα και η αδρεναλίνη . Ανάλογα με την αντίδραση , ο πάσχων μπορεί να απαιτείται για να φέρει μια ένεση αδρεναλίνης για την καταπολέμηση της αναφυλαξίας . Φυσικά , η καλύτερη θεραπεία είναι προληπτική θεραπεία , έτσι ώστε να αποφεύγουν όλα τα προϊόντα κοτόπουλου . 
> 
> πάσχοντες από αλλεργίες κοτόπουλο πρέπει να είστε προσεκτικοί και να μάθουν πώς να ζουν με την ασθένεια οτι απορια εχεις να συμβουλευτης τον γιατρο σου και το πιο βασικο να μην το βαλεις κατω...!!
> ...


Αν και είχα διαβάσει κάτι ,αλλά όχι τόσα πολλά... σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.. νασαι παντα καλά..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Παρε εχινακεια συμπληρωμα διατροφησ για το ανοσοποιητικο κανει ενα κλικ δουλεια

----------


## kostas76

> Παρε εχινακεια συμπληρωμα διατροφησ για το ανοσοποιητικο κανει ενα κλικ δουλεια


Τότε η αλλεργιολογος που είπε συνήθως δεν περνάνε αυτά, θα το'χεις για πάντα.. αρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάρω κάτι γι'αυτόν τον λόγο.. θα υπάρχει συνέχεια.. προσοχή θέλει.

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 Plus στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Εγω στο λεω για να νιωθεισ καλυτερα ισωσ καποια ευεξια κατι κατα τα αλλα τιποτα δε θεραπευεται αυτο λεμε το θεμα ειναι η ποιοτητα ζωησ

----------


## akis1

> Εγω στο λεω για να νιωθεισ καλυτερα ισωσ καποια ευεξια κατι κατα τα αλλα τιποτα δε θεραπευεται αυτο λεμε το θεμα ειναι η ποιοτητα ζωησ


το κοτοπουλο μου δινει ποιοτιτα ζωης... εχω ευεξια τωρα...!!!

premium chicken με CBD

----------

